# Post-bath cuteness!



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Good morning HHC! Here's a picture of Prickles after her bath, it's too cute not to share! Excuse the quality, phone cam

Sorry I've been making myself scarce these days, it's been hectic with school. I still make sure to check the posts here every now and then.


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

that is such a precious photo, she looks so comfy in your hand.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I actually just yelled out "Awwwww...". What a sweet happy looking baby!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwwe! So sweet & precious! I just love it.

Almost makes me want to give my hedgies a bath...


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

PJM said:


> Awwwwe! So sweet & precious! I just love it.
> 
> Almost makes me want to give my hedgies a bath...


Almost...but not quite...or not my particular hedgie, anyhow. :roll:

That picture is priceless and too precious!


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

MissC said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > Awwwwe! So sweet & precious! I just love it.
> ...


Is it really worth it? bath time means lots of struggling, chasing around, getting wet and a whole lot of mess! :roll:

Just like any average hedgehog, Prick hates baths. Hates it, hates it! maybe the only reason she looks that cute is because she's happy the ordeal is over and done with :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

A wonderful picture!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

SQUEEEEEE! too adorable. thank you for taking time to share!


----------



## BlaineC (Feb 10, 2011)

That is the cutest lil thing I have ever seen........wish Tails would be like that.....she's more like.... :twisted: hahaha


----------

